

Laws of Leadership - zackattack
http://www.zacharyburt.com/2010/07/21-laws-of-leadership/

======
yason
I think that best leaders don't want to be leaders per se, they just have to
act on the dynamics of leadership because they have most important things to
do and they can't do it alone.

